
Seals took over California beach during government shutdown – won’t give it back - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/01/31/these-seals-took-over-california-beach-during-shutdown-wont-give-it-back/
======
magduf
Instead of annoying the seals away from the humans, they should do something
to annoy the humans away from the seals. The seals deserve the beach, and the
humans do not. The humans are too stupid to keep their own government running,
and obviously the seals do not have this organizational problem.

